
Think Millennials Prefer the City? Think Again - mblevin
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/think-millennials-prefer-the-city-think-again/
======
wahsd
Even if they do prefer the city now. I just can't come up with a scenario
where it makes sense for people to crowd in cities over the medium term. Heck,
I can't make sense of why companies like Yahoo and Google insist on co-
location, especially by tech companies, in this networked world, especially in
vastly overpriced places like SF or anywhere in California for that matter.

I have a theory that co-location, especially in tech has more to do with tax
and accounting policy and incentives than anything else.

~~~
pc2g4d
Can you go into more depth on your tax/accounting incentives theory?

